# Zane or Coleman



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

*Frank Zane or Ronnie Coleman*​
Frank Zane 7261.02%Ronnie Coleman4638.98%


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Found this on a Facebook page thought it was interesting.

Personally I would rather look like Frank Zane, much nicer imo.

Although i'd like to stay 6ft 1 (maybe an inch or two taller), so a slightly scaled up version of Zane would be awesome for me.










Thought i'd do a poll,

Which body would you rather have, Frank Zanes, or Ronnie Coleman?



PS. Some stats (form wiki)

*Zane*

5ft 9 @ 84kg

*Coleman*

5ft 11 @ 135kg


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Zane by a mile.


----------



## crf121359 (Oct 15, 2010)

Zane....


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Coleman, without a doubt.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Coleman, without a doubt.


x2


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Coleman, without a doubt.


x3

Zanes a pencil neck, bigger than him now, wouldnt want shrink


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Zane looks miles better.

There has to be a limit. This is what puts me off wanting to compete.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Zane but Coleman still looks awesome.


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

somewhere in the middle but coleman if i had to choose


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

Coleman no question!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

YEAH BUDDY


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

from the 2 mentioned zane


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I want Coleman's voice and accent!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> I want Coleman's voice and accent!


Even his lithp?


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Barker said:


> Even his lithp?


Already got that!

Yeah buddy!


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Ronnie Coleman is an animal

800lbs Squat and deadlift 

uYqHMlA8ZZc[/MEDIA]]





WTabqZQ6iTw[/MEDIA]]


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Zane, coleman is too much.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

if they choice was only between the two...zane

a late ronnie colemans waist and overall look is not one i like at all, if it was a 2001 ronnie then it would be totally different, the shape is so different


----------



## phenom82 (Dec 30, 2008)

jw007 said:


> x3
> 
> Zanes a pencil neck, bigger than him now, wouldnt want shrink


x 4, Coleman is awesome, Zane isn't awesome


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Personally i don't think Coleman looks disgusting. I just wouldn't want to be that size. It's probably pretty unhealthy on the body, and the amount of stuff you will have to take/do to maintain it etc i imagine is ridiculous.


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

Frank McGrath is the look I'd love.


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

Zane.

The modern day "gut" on bodybuilders these day really puts me off.


----------



## sully807 (Jul 28, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> Frank McGrath is the look I'd love.


x2 :thumb:


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

bulkaholic said:


> Sorry but all this talk of gut etc is b0llocks! Coleman is far, far bigger than Zane so therefore has a powerful midsection to match. Yes they could control it more on stage but this is bodybuilding and biggest is best with all other things equal


I appreciate that, however to me it is not as aesthetically pleasing.

And with my very limited knowledge on steroids, isn't the "gut" in part due to the amount of usage, and the use of things that weren't available in Zane's day?


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Big Ron all the way.

*YEAAAAHHH BUUDDYYY!*


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

This is a hard one for me. My natural frame (according to what some people say) puts me in a good position to achieve a "Zane-esque" physique, and I do like that look.

Ask me a few years ago, and out of those two I'd say Zane... but my opinion has changed recently, I think right now, if I could click my fingers and have either of those physiques, it would be Ronnies.

I would just like to have peoples jaws drop when I walk out on stage, every pose to have explosive impact... Zane as good as he was, never had that, closest he got was when he flipped his midsection into vacuum, and thats out of fashion these days (and not somehting I was particularly impressed by anyway).

So yeah, for me, today, out of those two - Ronnie all the way


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

FÚCK Zane AND Coleman.

This is where it's at.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Ain't nothin but a peanut.

Ronnie fo showw.


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Coleman


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> FÚCK Zane AND Coleman.
> 
> This is where it's at.


What a bicep boy


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> Sorry but all this talk of gut etc is b0llocks! Coleman is far, far bigger than Zane so therefore has a powerful midsection to match. Yes they could control it more on stage but this is bodybuilding and biggest is best with all other things equal


powerful midsection, thats a good way of saying gut :lol:

bollox? nah... some people can over look it, some cant


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Murray said:


> I appreciate that, however to me it is not as aesthetically pleasing.
> 
> And with my very limited knowledge on steroids, isn't the "gut" in part due to the amount of usage, and the use of things that weren't available in Zane's day?


as far as i'm aware the gut is from GH use. I'm with you though, doesn't look nice. If that's you in your avi and your natural you're looking very good keep at it mate.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Without a doubt Zane.


----------



## henleys (Sep 28, 2010)

Dorian


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

I rather not lose a ton of muscle so i am going to go with Coleman.


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Barker said:


> as far as i'm aware the gut is from GH use. I'm with you though, doesn't look nice.


 :yawn:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

DNL said:


> :yawn:


Please expand...


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Barker said:


> Please expand...


 He said........ :yawn:


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

Barker said:


> Please expand...


Mouth is fully expanded > :yawn:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Hasn't this been done to death already.


----------



## DNL (Sep 24, 2010)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Hasn't this been done to death already.


Yes, 45 times over.


----------



## Murray (Jul 2, 2010)

Barker said:


> as far as i'm aware the gut is from GH use. I'm with you though, doesn't look nice. If that's you in your avi and your natural you're looking very good keep at it mate.


It is indeed me. However my shirt hides my natural (and by natural i mean beer!!!!) gut!!!!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

DNL said:


> Yes, 45 times over.


 Thought it was 46:beer:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Not seen one thread on it in my time on here, don't like it, don't look at it, simple.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Barker said:


> Not seen one thread on it in my time on here, don't like it, don't look at it, simple.


 Could you please do me a favor write BY BARKER at the heading of each thread you make.....it would save me a lot of time thanks kid:thumbup1:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Says it just under the thread title


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Barker said:


> Says it just under the thread title


 I only work from the main page i don't go into specific parts of the forum and it doesn't say that on the main page.....


----------



## robsam23 (May 15, 2006)

I voted Coleman before I realised it was who i'd like to look like!

I'd prefer to have Zane's body, Coleman is too much. As a character I love Coleman, his DVD's are crazy.

'It says to take 1 scoop - I take 3!' Go on Ronnie!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Colemans stronger

There is only stronger and weaker


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Colemans stronger
> 
> There is only stronger and weaker


what about fat (you) and muscular ???


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

D92 said:


> what about fat (you) and muscular ???


Ouch, felt that one from here


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

D92 said:


> what about fat (you) and muscular ???


Rather be fat, bloated and strong


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

MarkFranco said:


> Rather be fat, bloated and strong


Rather that than be ripped and strong? Not getting involded in the whole fat comment :lol: just curious.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> Rather that than be ripped and strong? Not getting involded in the whole fat comment :lol: just curious.


There is only stronger and weaker, i do not understand ripped


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Personally, If I had to look like either, I would choose Zane, colemans freaky looking, it would be impractical.

But still a lot of respect for Ronny!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Barker said:


> Ouch, felt that one from here


Felt what? **** him hes probably in worse shape than me


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ill aim for ronnies and if i end up looking like zane i wont be dissapointed


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Coleman all the way


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> ill aim for ronnies and if i end up looking like zane i wont be dissapointed


 You wont be dissapointed if you develop a MR O body? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

The girls would MUCH MUCH MUCH prefer zane of coleman, that's for sure.

I'd probably feel more comfortable walking around his size aswell.

That photo of them both really shows a big difference, i'm not into the coleman look to be honest.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

nobbysnuts123 said:


> The girls would MUCH MUCH MUCH prefer zane of coleman, that's for sure.


 Its pretty pathetic to workout for girls, i mean do you have nothing else going for you than a 6 pack:lol:


----------



## nobbysnuts123 (Sep 23, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Its pretty pathetic to workout for girls, i mean do you have nothing else going for you than a 6 pack:lol:


Oh no, not like that, I train for myself, but if girls dig it... i'm game!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

nobbysnuts123 said:


> Oh no, not like that, I train for myself, but if girls dig it... i'm game!


 Well yeah i am down with that also:thumbup1:


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

i thought at first i,d like to be somewhere in the middle then thought fcuk zane,s a former Mr O, so zane for me. In my opinion also zanes bod would get lots more women than big ron,s and i bet he was a lo fitter too.


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

Think bodybuilders ARE supposed to look nice and everyone who trains wants to look good, wether this is the freaky look or a more athletic one. Very few will ever manage getting near colemans size anyway regardless of what they bung in. The big guys i know who want to emulate coleman,yates etc really want a six pack too but cant handle the results of dropping weight and strength.


----------



## little_horus (Oct 20, 2010)

Zane. Much rather have that chiseled look any day:cool2:


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

little_horus said:


> Zane. Much rather have that chiseled look any day:cool2:


Have another look at the photos, both are 'chiseled'  :thumbup1:


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

Personally I think Coleman everytime, most of the day these guys walk around in normal clothes..and having seen pics of Zane back in the day when he was walking around he just looked like a normal guy..maybe a teeny bit bigger. He really doesn't look very big, he had an amazing physique but he always looked bigger on stage than off it.

Whereas Arnold for instance looked huge in everything he wore!

For that reason I would rather have the ronnie look, when hes walking around with arms bulging thats an awesome look, and the gut is hidden lol!

IMO of course...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Interesting

For most part, already Buff dudes go for Coleman look

Current pencil necks only aspire to Zane, and even that is prob waaayyy out of their league...


----------



## little_horus (Oct 20, 2010)

OldMan said:


> Have another look at the photos, both are 'chiseled'  :thumbup1:


Well yes, if by that you mean they have defined physiques. Guess the point I'm trying to make is I'd pref Zane's body proportions/symetry over Coleman's. Both are big but in my opinion Coleman is just a wee bit too big. Then again I've always prefered the more classical BB look. Arnie will always be no1 in my book.

Interestingly heres another comparison between Zane and Ruhl- Again I think Zane looks much better, but I'm sure many would feel Ruhl is much better- Down to personal liking I guess:beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

If we are talking bodybuilding, then how can anyone say Zane. Fu.ck your chiseled lines. Ronnie has built his body way more. He obviously wins.

And those saying girls will go for Zanes look are mostly right of course, but lots of women, not girls, will like ronnie more. Especially after a few glasses of wine!


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> If we are talking bodybuilding, then how can anyone say Zane. Fu.ck your chiseled lines. Ronnie has built his body way more. He obviously wins.
> 
> And those saying girls will go for Zanes look are mostly right of course,* but lots of women, not girls, will like ronnie more. Especially after a few glasses of wine!*


no they wouldnt.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> If we are talking bodybuilding, then how can anyone say Zane. Fu.ck your chiseled lines. Ronnie has built his body way more. He obviously wins.
> 
> And those saying girls will go for Zanes look are mostly right of course, but lots of women, not girls, will like ronnie more. Especially after a few glasses of wine!


I don't call myself a bodybuilder, I just enjoy training and want to reach my personal goals. They happen to be closer to the Frank Zane look rather than the Coleman look. If you're asking me who the better bodybuilder is? It's obviously Coleman.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

yates


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

zanes more athletic looking and can probably run,ronnie on the

other hand gets out of breath pulling his dik out for a slash..

so if i had to be one of them..ide be zane.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

wmH7W6B4iYg[/MEDIA]]


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

:lol: wow!i think the flippers were holding him back tbh.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

little_horus said:


> Well yes, if by that you mean they have defined physiques. Guess the point I'm trying to make is I'd pref Zane's body proportions/symetry over Coleman's. Both are big but in my opinion Coleman is just a wee bit too big. Then again I've always prefered the more classical BB look. Arnie will always be no1 in my book.
> 
> Interestingly heres another comparison between Zane and Ruhl- Again I think Zane looks much better, but I'm sure many would feel Ruhl is much better- Down to personal liking I guess:beer:


Too big, I don't reckon I could ever get too big.   but I do understand your point it's personal taste.

Again for me I prefer the Ruhl look over Zane. :beer:


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

mal said:


> zanes more athletic looking and can probably run,ronnie on the
> 
> other hand gets out of breath pulling his dik out for a slash..
> 
> so if i had to be one of them..ide be zane.


In real world terms I would say your actually bang on the money there; Ronnie ain't exactly gonna be fit and healthy.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

D92 said:


> no they wouldnt.


So you know all women do you??


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> So you know all women do you??


very very very very very very very ver rare you will find a woman on the street that will go for that look.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> So you know all women do you??


Do you? Some might, some might not. I can see the majority preferring the Zane look to be honest.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

smartin said:


> Think bodybuilders ARE supposed to look nice and everyone who trains wants to look good, wether this is the freaky look or a more athletic one. Very few will ever manage getting near colemans size anyway regardless of what they bung in.* The big guys i know who want to emulate coleman,yates etc really want a six pack too but cant handle the results of dropping weight and strength*.


That is such a gay comment. Getting a six pack takes a couple of months of dieting at the most. It's easy. Gaining mass isn't.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> Do you? Some might, some might not. I can see the majority preferring the Zane look to be honest.


Exactly, thats what im saying. Some will. He was the one who said "no they wont".


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

1russ100 said:


> very very very very very very very ver rare you will find a woman on the street that will go for that look.


They prob wouldnt admit to it, but i bet quite a lot would fantasize about it.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Zane, with another 2 stone on him


----------



## Banditt (Jul 7, 2010)

Zane all the way baby


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Exactly, thats what im saying. Some will. He was the one who said "no they wont".


Fair play. What makes you think a lot would, though? I get the impression a lot of them think it's 'gross' and 'wrong'. I don't think the opinions of the women on here count either, because they are clearly showing interest in the sport.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kezz said:


> Zane, with another 2 stone on him


haha, so not really zane they yeah lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> Fair play. What makes you think a lot would, though? I get the impression a lot of them think it's 'gross' and 'wrong'. I don't think the opinions of the women on here count either, because they are clearly showing interest in the sport.


Yeah, young girls think its gross. Even at my level, i get called gross by girls my age (thankfull not the mrs), but im talking about more mature women. Kind of relates to the age thread i did yesterday.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> That is such a gay comment. Getting a six pack takes a couple of months of dieting at the most. It's easy. Gaining mass isn't.


I find the opposite, i could be 18 stone in 6 months if i wanted easy

But i would get fat, gaining for me is the easy bit

OP Zane


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> They prob wouldnt admit to it, but i bet quite a lot would fantasize about it.


Really doubt that mate - 99.99% of women would find his size disgusting


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

DanB said:


> Really doubt that mate - 99.99% of women would find his size disgusting


agreed. i went on holiday years ago and the amount of negativity i got at not a huge bodyweight (prob only 100kg) was enough for me to be wearing a top by the pool in the end.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Who gives a fck what women like????

Besides as far as i was aware with every poll ever done on here women "apparently" Like

1) Humour

2) Confindence

3) respect power

4) money

And "apparently" looks are not important at all:whistling:

So as long as your funny (ronnie is), confident (ronnie def is) have money etc (ronnie loaded) = FANNY MAGNET:thumb:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

zane all day long, he's a thing of beauty (even into his late 60's)

ronnie is awesome, but doesn't have the symetry i like

what women normally like is irrelevent, if a woman likes you, and finds your face handsome, either of those to physiques is exactly going to put her off is it?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> I find the opposite, i could be 18 stone in 6 months if i wanted easy
> 
> But i would get fat, *gaining for me is the easy bit*
> 
> OP Zane


 :confused1: could have fooled me??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

DanB said:


> Really doubt that mate - 99.99% of women would find his size disgusting


As far as you know (not that i do either). Most people wont talk about their fantasize, so perhaps we never will know. But, i recon it is higher than we think. It only takes a bit of alcohol to go from someone thinking you are to gross to saysing "can i squeeze it" (not the co.ck)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jw007 said:


> *Who gives a fck what women like????*
> 
> Besides as far as i was aware with every poll ever done on here women "apparently" Like
> 
> ...


agree mate, just thinks it stupid when people say "no girls like that look".


----------



## pira (Sep 8, 2009)

I chose Zane, simpley because a similar physique is achievable if not surpassable. But if I had the will and desire i'd want 1999 ronnie hands down.


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

powerhouse you said LOTS of women would prefer ronnie which is bullshiit.......but hey you probably know best seeing as youve had two gfs lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> :confused1: could have fooled me??


I have just gained 7kg in 11 days now im bulking and my proper cycle hasn't even arrived yet

This was one with 100mg Prop eod

Not 2000mg


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

D92 said:


> powerhouse you said LOTS of women would prefer ronnie which is bullshiit.......but hey you probably know best seeing as youve had two gfs lol


It is bullsh!t and i can categorically say it is, mush less that 1% would go for Ronnies look imo


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> I have just gained 7kg in 11 days now im bulking and my proper cycle hasn't even arrived yet
> 
> This was one with 100mg Prop eod
> 
> Not 2000mg


Yeah, i love a good solid 7kg in 11 days lol.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

mmmm sexy... not!

Agree that Ronnie 1999 was ace, the abuse has gone too far...

I'd be surprised if Ronnie is even alive by 2025


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> It is bullsh!t and i can categorically say it is, mush less that 1% would go for Ronnies look imo


Which is still a lot of girls. is it not???

take a night out. you will see about 500 - 1000 girls. thats still between 5 - 10 girls.

Chances are high that one of those will spot you.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

D92 said:


> powerhouse you said LOTS of women would prefer ronnie which is bullshiit.......but hey you probably know best seeing as youve had two gfs lol


Ooooo... :lol: Harsh but fair!



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah, i love a good solid 7kg in 11 days lol.


Don't we all mate, especially before cycle even starts. Gaining a stone of muscle in under 2 weeks is so easy.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> mmmm sexy... not!
> 
> Agree that Ronnie 1999 was ace, the abuse has gone too far...
> 
> I'd be surprised if Ronnie is even alive by 2025


Nice, a photo of him breathing fully out after getting out of breath from posing as hard as he can on stage.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah, i love a good solid 7kg in 11 days lol.


Lol its probably about as solid as a bucket of water :laugh:

But its in the muscles and im getting stronger so :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

D92 said:


> powerhouse you said LOTS of women would prefer ronnie which is bullshiit.......but hey you probably know best seeing as youve had two gfs lol


Remember mate, i have had 2 gf's by choice. Im not a cheating c.unt and have plenty of opportunities.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Lol its probably about as solid as a bucket of water :laugh:
> 
> But its in the muscles and im getting stronger so :thumbup1:


How's the deads coming on?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Which is still a lot of girls. is it not???
> 
> take a night out. you will see about *500 - 1000 girls.* thats still between 5 - 10 girls.
> 
> Chances are high that one of those will spot you.


1% = 5/10

Yeah they may 'spot you' doesn't mean they will run over.

Although looking like Zane 400/800 will 'spot you'


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> As far as you know (not that i do either). Most people wont talk about their fantasize, so perhaps we never will know. But, i recon it is higher than we think. It only takes a bit of alcohol to go from someone thinking you are to gross to saysing "can i squeeze it" (not the co.ck)


Yeah i mean i agree with what you're saying to an extent - however Ronnie is a freak, and freaks don't generally get too much attention from the opposite sex from what i have seen.

Anyway as you can tell from my avi i'm a big fan of Zane's physique. I'd rather have the character of ronnie though!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> How's the deads coming on?


2nd sesh tonight, looking forward them actually.. got a training partner now so me and you may as well just end it? :tongue:


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

WTF has it do with the opposite sex?


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> 1% = 5/10
> 
> Yeah they may 'spot you' doesn't mean they will run over.
> 
> Although looking like Zane 400/800 will 'spot you'


Haha i'm pretty sure you'd get plenty of people who 'spot you' if you were the size of ronnie:laugh:


----------



## frenchie (May 3, 2009)

Zane


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> 1% = 5/10
> 
> Yeah they may 'spot you' doesn't mean they will run over.
> 
> Although l*ooking like Zane 400/800 will 'spot you*'


Yeah, i know zane would get more, put that earlier mate. But i still think a fair few/LOADS lol would like ronnie.

Not as relevant as we are talking about looks, but zane sounds a bit like stephen hawking and ronnie seems like a right laugh!


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

LittleChris said:


> WTF has it do with the opposite sex?


Well we're talking about who has the most attractive physique are we not?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

LittleChris said:


> WTF has it do with the opposite sex?


Not sure how we got onto that tbh. oh well.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

I think the question should ahve been Mentzer or Coleman as that Tache blows Ronnie away...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah, i know zane would get more, put that earlier mate. But i still think a fair few/LOADS lol would like ronnie.
> 
> Not as relevant as we are talking about looks, but zane sounds a bit like stephen hawking and ronnie seems like a right laugh!


You're just trying to justify the fact that you want to be a monster.. no?

Were you hurt last week when them people said "lay off the juice marc you look horrid?" You were, i had to give you 'E-Hugs'

You'd have a lot more girls / boys saying comments if you looked like ronnie, or even if you were a couple of stone heavier


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

DanB said:


> Well we're talking about who has the most attractive physique are we not?


No, which body would you rather have.

Attention from ladies is a by-product for most I would have thought. Certainly wouldn't train and eat like I do for the sole purpose of attracting females :confused1:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Most of u guys are talking out your ar5e...

Im pretty big guy, obv not in ronnies catagory, but certainly bigger than zane, and guess what?? I even have a distentended tummy which im rather fond off..

When I go out, I get sh1t loads of attention, both positive and negative from both sexes.

I get birds telling me "thats disgusting" while rubbing my biceps and chest all; over in front of their boyfriends.. Then giving me their number..

I have a mate whos even bigger who is alway nailing about 3 or 4 birds at same time...

There is a well known striong man competitor where i live, not far off ronnies size, never short of women in fact thro themselves at him..

TBH if your not that size yourself, you have no fckin clue and are talking utter @nk

And just becuase sometimes a girl might say "urh thats disgusting" does not mean that swhat she really thinks as has been proven many a time


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Most of u guys are talking out your ar5e...
> 
> Im pretty big guy, obv not in ronnies catagory, but certainly bigger than zane, and guess what?? I even have a distentended tummy which im rather fond off..
> 
> ...


Ah but easier to say Ronnie is disgusting and wouldn't want to look like him, than admit you don't have the discipline, genetics etc to look like him. :thumb:

Expect if Zane decided to let things go a little he would be up around 100kg easily enough.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> You're just trying to justify the fact that you want to be a monster.. no?
> 
> Were you hurt last week when them people said "lay off the juice marc you look horrid?" You were, i had to give you 'E-Hugs'
> 
> You'd have a lot more girls / boys saying comments if you looked like ronnie, or even if you were a couple of stone heavier


Yeah, i was a bit hurt mate. But only cos it was a bitch my age that just come right in my face and said i looked disgusting as my shoulders (pointing at traps) hump up.

Was just a bit harsh i thought, to call someone disgusting no matter how they look. and rude!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Most of u guys are talking out your ar5e...
> 
> Im pretty big guy, obv not in ronnies catagory, but certainly bigger than zane, and guess what?? I even have a distentended tummy which im rather fond off..
> 
> ...


Awesome post!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Most of u guys are talking out your ar5e...
> 
> Im pretty big guy, obv not in ronnies catagory, but certainly bigger than zane, and guess what?? I even have a distentended tummy which im rather fond off..
> 
> ...


You guys can argue with a pencil neck like me, but not with that i dont think.....i bet some of you can actually


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> You're just trying to justify the fact that you want to be a monster.. no?
> 
> Were you hurt last week when them people said "lay off the juice marc you look horrid?" You were, i had to give you 'E-Hugs'
> 
> You'd have a lot more girls / boys saying comments if you looked like ronnie, *or even if you were a couple of stone heavier*


Give me 9 months :cool2:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

jw were only going off from what we know here, and your in different shape than ronnie, he is way ott now and not even like a human imo... But even if we were Ronnie and most girls didn't like it, if you have the gift of the gab you'd have 5x more than the birds Zane got.. if zane wasn't charismatic etc

Were not saying that 'big people can't pull' were merely talking about it aesthetically, i know that i have much more attention at 14 stone than at 16 stone but then again i have never had a low body fat at 16 stone so i don't know


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

LittleChris said:


> Ah but easier to say Ronnie is disgusting and wouldn't want to look like him, than admit you don't have the discipline, genetics etc to look like him. :thumb:
> 
> Expect if Zane decided to let things go a little he would be up around 100kg easily enough.


Another thing if we are taliking about "birds finding it disgusting"

Well only reason they say that is because most birds are fat fckin pigs who are insecure and know that never in a million years could they get and keep a buff dude, so they try belittle them to make themselves feel better

If you in any doubt what kind of birds pro BBers or even really big guys date, get yourself down to a abbding show or even a expo and see what birds are drippoing off the bigs guys arms, while you skinny dudes go home to your munters


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah, i was a bit hurt mate. But only cos it was a bitch my age that just come right in my face and said i looked disgusting as my shoulders (pointing at traps) hump up.
> 
> Was just a bit harsh i thought, to call someone disgusting no matter how they look. and rude!


Yes exactly, you don't look disgusting tho. And yes she was very rude and probably deserved a slap across the chops lol

But you get what i mean, i am told all the time to stop.. in fact look on my facebook wall today and there is a comment from a girl who doesn't understand why i want to gain size. All i get now is: "ok you can stop now just stay the same size" and im not big by any means, thats why i have never wanted to cross the 16 stone line


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> jw were only going off from what we know here, and your in different shape than ronnie, he is way ott now and not even like a human imo... But even if we were Ronnie and most girls didn't like it, if you have the gift of the gab you'd have 5x more than the birds Zane got.. if zane wasn't charismatic etc
> 
> Were not saying that 'big people can't pull' were merely talking about it aesthetically, i know that i have much more attention at 14 stone than at 16 stone but then again i have never had a low body fat at 16 stone so i don't know


Thats Rubbish

As I say got to Expo or a show, see what birds are hanging with the pos

Then compare "ordinary" dudes bird in audience


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

all these comments about what 'birds' prefer, as if the 'birds' is 1 massive entity

there are billions of them, and they're all different

i got clunge when i was a skinny little twig, and i get it now i'm bigger.

end of, really.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

I think that sexy girls prefer manly men and as a rugby player we had loads of women on hand and down the gyms there's loads on offer as well.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

100% agree with JW. Every time i get bigger i get more attention from women and its all good (i don't pay attention to the bad comments). The only thing i need to do to keep this going is keep my face fairly lean looking. Looks wise i seem to attract a lot less with a big fat face.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> 100% agree with JW. Every time i get bigger i get more attention from women and its all good (*i don't pay attention to the bad comments*). The only thing i need to do to keep this going is keep my face fairly lean looking. Looks wise i seem to attract a lot less with a big fat face.


just as well.

you ugly pig

:lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Lois_Lane said:


> 100% agree with JW. Every time i get bigger i get more attention from women and its all good (i don't pay attention to the bad comments). The only thing i need to do to keep this going is keep my face fairly lean looking. Looks wise i seem to attract a lot less with a big fat face.


^^^ yes, lean face big guns True:thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Is a hairy a.rse a no no??


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

okay so i have arms that are less than 15 inches so apparently my opinion is not valid

but

if you train to attract women i think you're a silly person and i don't know how you stay motivated.

This poll isn't about who is the best bodybuilder, who is bigger who is stronger etc.

It's about who *YOU* would rather look like. Be it because you want to be huge or Zanes size.

As for the women debate i reckon load of people would call zane ugly and too big, most women just like men's health type guys


----------



## dannw (Apr 7, 2010)

If any bird said I looked disgusting as I had to much muscle, I would be made up!!! and take it as a compliment....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Barker said:


> okay so i have arms that are less than 15 inches so apparently my opinion is not valid
> 
> but
> 
> ...


lol, zane is still huge. He would still look giant walking down the street.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Barker said:


> As for the women debate i reckon load of people would call zane ugly and too big, most women just like men's health type guys


Girls might like Men's Health boys, but sexy women like bigger men in my experience


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dannw said:


> If any bird said I looked disgusting as I had to much muscle, I would be made up!!! and take it as a compliment....


Yeah mate, its what i wanted at first. But she said in such a way that was trying to offend. Just was a bit shocked. Mainly cos it was my size that made her have this opinion. All i had said to her previous was hello, when she said "heres marc the macho man".


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, zane is still huge. He would still look giant walking down the street.


I know but were talking in recent bodybuilding terms not average Joe terms


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah mate, its what i wanted at first. But she said in such a way that was trying to offend. Just was a bit shocked. Mainly cos it was my size that made her have this opinion. All i had said to her previous was hello, when she said "heres marc the macho man".


Jeez, she thinks you're macho, - I've always though you were a ***:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Simon m said:


> Jeez, she thinks you're macho, - I've always though you were a ***:lol:


Yeah, she dont know me that well lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Barker said:


> I know but were talking in recent bodybuilding terms not average Joe terms


Yeah, fair enough.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yeah, she dont know me that well lol.


You should back door her and say you're only doing that as she looks like a bloke - stupid b!tch!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Simon m said:


> You should back door her and say you're only doing that as she looks like a bloke - stupid b!tch!


I try not to pay her any attention. One of those that likes to stand on chairs and dance in the middle of the bar to get as much attention as possible.


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> That is such a gay comment. Getting a six pack takes a couple of months of dieting at the most. It's easy. Gaining mass isn't.


 Gay or not, many big guys are at your gym for example, say over 16stone that have six packs?. What did you way then mate when you dieted for 2months to produce yours?.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

smartin said:


> Gay or not, many big guys are at your gym for example, say over 16stone that have six packs?. What did you way then mate when you dieted for 2months to produce yours?.


Mate, it took me 2 weeks (actually 1.5 for me to get all the outline back) i was just under 15 stone then. Everyone told me on here there is no need to keep dieting :confused1:

I am a bit strange in how i can strip bodyfat though i think.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Mate, it took me 2 weeks (actually 1.5 for me to get all the outline back) i was just under 15 stone then. Everyone told me on here there is no need to keep dieting :confused1:
> 
> I am a bit strange in how i can strip bodyfat though i think.


Was that just a diet?

or diet/cardio/ab training?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Barker said:


> Was that just a diet?
> 
> or diet/cardio/*ab training*?


I dont really ab train directly.

From 2 x 45 min cardio a day and low carb, high pro, high fat diet.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Mate, it took me 2 weeks (actually 1.5 for me to get all the outline back) i was just under 15 stone then. Everyone told me on here there is no need to keep dieting :confused1:
> 
> I am a bit strange in how i can strip bodyfat though i think.


Yeah but your an ectomorph tho, so its easier for you to stay lean










Be honest you love the pic :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Yeah but your an ectomorph tho, so its easier for you to stay lean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha. Funny pic. He's got great arms/should def 

Yeah, it is easier for me, but im pretty sure its cos i am very head strong and dont miss any cardio. Don't really cheat (cheat meals just include a lot of carbs).


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

Your fkn lucky then mate, dunno how much you shed, your height, fat burners etc but most dont like dropping the weight as believe it makes them weaker so never achieve a low enough bodyfat to produce their abs. Your obv happy with your bodyfat levels so good on ya.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Ha ha. Funny pic. He's got great arms/should def
> 
> Yeah, it is easier for me, but im pretty sure its cos i am very head strong and dont miss any cardio. Don't really cheat (cheat meals just include a lot of carbs).


Not always the cardio that makes it easy, i have a friend who is 23 stone of lard and he eats like a rabbit.. he has a face like a gorilla feel sorry for the poor cnut


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

smartin said:


> Your fkn lucky then mate, dunno how much you shed, your height, fat burners etc but most dont like dropping the weight as believe it makes them weaker so never achieve a low enough bodyfat to produce their abs. Your obv happy with your bodyfat levels so good on ya.


Im 5 foot 9, dont use fat burners (i would, but havent been necessary, although used ECA for pre workout kick). I think morning and evening cardio get my motabolism souring anyway.

And i only have to drop about 1/4 stone to see abs, but they are quite blocky so might be easier to see at higher bf than others.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

How did this turn into how PowerHouseMcGru is uber awesome?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Incredible Bulk said:


> How did this turn into how PowerHouseMcGru is uber awesome?


Somethings just happen mate!!! :thumbup1: Go with it.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

jw007 said:


> Most of u guys are talking out your ar5e...
> 
> Im pretty big guy, obv not in ronnies catagory, but certainly bigger than zane, and guess what?? I even have a distentended tummy which im rather fond off..
> 
> ...


Defo, girls will see pictures and go "OMG THATS GROSSE" but i can bet when big guys walk in the pub there like mg: and all over them

One of the biggest guys I know is nearly 40 and sleeping with some of the fittest 20 year olds ive seen


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Incredible Bulk said:


> How did this turn into how PowerHouseMcGru is uber awesome?


Yeah but his misses is chatting up loads of blokes :beer:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Barker said:


> Found this on a Facebook page thought it was interesting.
> 
> Personally I would rather look like Frank Zane, much nicer imo.
> 
> ...


Ah, hahaha lol, once again the usual pictures from 'ironage.com' crop up.

It was orignally a website dedicated to the oldschool bodybuilders and making current ones look bad.

Hence taking pictures of current pro's in totally different light and comparing them to black and white pictures with far more texture/shadow and deeper tone to the picture of oldschool bodybuilders, then placing both on a background next to each other to pretend it is a like for like comparison.

The website was a total joke and totally bias, deliberatly taking the photos of the old pro's from black and white images and where the muscle's appear to billow out more compared to current pro's that are from the stage, with bright white stage lighting.

So basically in real life, ronnie would totally dwarf zane, more so than in that picture. There is also a picture of arnold next to ronnie and arnold's arms are the same size and his back is wider lol... as if arnold had same size arms and bigger back than ronnie!!!

The pictures are from totally different angle's in totally different light, using totally different cameras and a different scale from a different era. The comparison in real life would look nothing like that at all.

The same goes for the pictures of rhul and zane, again, ironage.com

Any photo you see where the current pro is next to the oldschool pro and there is a black background and tey are both made to look same scale next to each other are all originally from ironage.com which was set up to glorify the oldschool bodybuilders and place them above new bodybuilders, it was site dedicated to the 'golden era' of bodybuilding and not the new school.

What really makes me laugh again, even though weve been over this a million times are the people going 'ewwwww but ronnie has a gut, he has terrible distension' blah blah...

WRONG WRONG WRONG! Look at ronnie's pictures from the 1999 mr olympia, HE LOOKS FUKING AMAZING AT HIS PEAK! There is no gut, it is the best version of him and would easily beat any bodybuilder today, best physique in history with narrow waist, massive and shredded.

All this talk of his gut is from the last 2-3 years that he was around and also current day (even though hes retired)... please look at ronnie in his early olympia years and even before he won mr olympia. He had a tiny waist!


----------



## BaaS (Aug 26, 2010)

sully807 said:


> x2 :thumb:


Wow! With guns like that I'll take over Russia!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

lets be fair on this dont forget back in our day all we had was dessicated liver tabs ,milk and eggs and goats scrottums crushed up and made into tabs and sold as gh tabs ,what did ronnie have ,whey and creatine says it all lol zane by a mile


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Rich-B said:


> Zane by a mile.


x2

A more classic look rather than just being a monster!


----------



## smartin (Aug 28, 2010)

Britbb said:


> Ah, hahaha lol, once again the usual pictures from 'ironage.com' crop up.
> 
> It was orignally a website dedicated to the oldschool bodybuilders and making current ones look bad.
> 
> ...


Ha ha good post mate and your right big ron did look amazing in 1999 but I thought flex wheeler looked better,ha i know this debate could go on for ever...just my own opinion mind.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

Ain't nothin but a peanut!


----------



## crampy (Jun 19, 2010)

i chose zane as i prefer the oldskool symetrical look as apose to large freakish mass


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

No doubt that Ronnie is immense and carries much more muscle, but its each to their own, it obviously shows that although many respect his level of development Zane has a very pleasing physique to many (the stats bear it out regardless of what anyone thinks), Britbb I don't agree (and again this is just a personal opinion just as yours is), there have been better (again imo) combinations of size and asthetics for example Charles Clairemont, Brian Buchannan (bar his calves) and as has been mentioned Flex Wheeler.

Although not a candidate I prefer Mentzer and Columbu to Coleman, again just an opinion, Columbu for me epitomises a combination of true size and "gnarly" strength and to this day is still by a country mile the strongest lb for lb top BBer that has ever lived.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Dav1 said:


> No doubt that Ronnie is immense and carries much more muscle, but its each to their own, it obviously shows that although many respect his level of development Zane has a very pleasing physique to many (the stats bear it out regardless of what anyone thinks), Britbb I don't agree (and again this is just a personal opinion just as yours is), there have been better (again imo) combinations of size and asthetics for example Charles Clairemont, Brian Buchannan (bar his calves) and as has been mentioned Flex Wheeler.
> 
> Although not a candidate I prefer Mentzer and Columbu to Coleman, again just an opinion, Columbu for me epitomises a c*ombination of true size* and "gnarly" strength and to this day is still by a country mile the strongest lb for lb top BBer that has ever lived.


He was 5'5'' lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

jw007 said:


> Who gives a fck what women like????
> 
> Besides as far as i was aware with every poll ever done on here women "apparently" Like
> 
> ...


Looks matter.... a lot.

However they're useless on a fat bloke with no sense of humour who embarasses you by cowering down to other guys.....



LittleChris said:


> WTF has it do with the opposite sex?


Because despite how they may protest most guys on here are more bothered about that than anything else.

How many "do you train for the opposite sex?" threads have there been...?  



hamsternuts said:


> all these comments about what 'birds' prefer, as if the 'birds' is 1 massive entity
> 
> there are billions of them, and they're all different
> 
> ...


'zactly mate :thumbup1:



Incredible Bulk said:


> How did this turn into how PowerHouseMcGru is uber awesome?


Cos he's got fck all else to do except spam every single thread with *ME, ME, ME, ME, MYSELF, ME , ME, MY BIRD, ME, ME, ME, ME, THINGS I DO, ME , ME, ME, STUFF I THINK, ME, MYSELF AND I.......*

*
*

*
* :whistling: *:whistling:* :whistling:

*
*


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> Looks matter.... a lot.
> 
> However they're useless on a fat bloke with no sense of humour who embarasses you by cowering down to other guys.....
> 
> ...


Sometimes it seems like your bf friend uses your profile when writting on here. So much like a bloke its unreal!!!

(you are of course right though).


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Sometimes it seems like your bf friend uses your profile when writting on here.


He's too busy in the kitchen



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> So much like a bloke its unreal!!!


Not always a bad thing.... most girls do my head in...



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> (you are of course right though).


Goes without saying


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Zara-Leoni said:


> He's too busy in the kitchen
> 
> Not always a bad thing.... most girls do my head in...
> 
> Goes without saying


And you love a good multiquote.

Great use of UKM applications mmaaaaaaaannnn!! (american accent)


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

zane


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Zane by far


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I would rather look like zane. But I prefer colemans look.


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Coleman without a doubt!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

My most recent ex was very much Zane shape and not that far off the size.... its a very attractive look tbh, tall, narrow waist and hips, long legs, wide upper back etc.... but I'd rather see coleman on stage any day of the week.


----------

